# Cheapest PVC Pipe?



## Penumbra (Jul 28, 2011)

How are you guys? I'm sure this has been discussed before, if so, direct me to it. Of not, what is the cheapest type of PVC pipe available? Where can I get it? I could compare prices at different stores, but I'd like to consult the true professionals with experience. Thanks.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

I've only ever bought mine at Lowes in the plumbing department. Depending on the width you want will decide the price. You can get a 5' long, 1/2" wide pipe for about a $1.29.


----------



## James Stevenson (Jul 28, 2013)

*price depends on where you live*

Here i get 1/2 inch 10ft for $1.81 and 1inch 10ft for $2.97 at lowes i can build a lot with 10ft


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

Schedule 40 is the most common and relatively inexpensive. A 10 foot length will give you a lot to work with.


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

For any Canadian's reading this thread, prices are waaaay higher here in my experience. Unless I've been buying the wrong stuff. Please correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## PantherGirl012 (Sep 8, 2009)

For Schedule 40 pipe the above prices sound about right, however if you are looking to paint it black, someone on this site mentioned grey conduit (less contrast then white) instead. Lowe's sells it in the same sizes as schedule 40, but I think it might be cheaper. Unfortunately I can't remember which aisle they stock it in.


----------



## HallowweenKat (Sep 29, 2010)

Gray conduit is about $1.51 at Home Depot/Lowe's in the electrical section. I used it for my PVC fence & then all I needed was to match the gray to paint the wood rails. A lot less painting to do but I did use spray paint to overspray the gray with rust colors to give it a weathered look.


----------



## Penumbra (Jul 28, 2011)

I'm not looking to paint them. I just need to build a frame for a prop. I've worked with PVC before, but it's all been bought at garage sales/given to me. Im just looking for the cheapest "Retail."


----------



## Blarghity (Sep 2, 2012)

Generally, either the white schedule 40 PVC pipe or the Grey schedule 40 electrical conduit will be cheaper, depending on your area. Most places, white is cheaper, but here in South Jersey, the grey stuff is usually cheaper. The white and grey pipes are interchangeable - that means you can do things like place an grey PVC electrical junction box in your otherwise white PVC frame, or use the wide variety of white PVC connectors with the grey pipe.

Extra benefit of the grey pipe is it is "extra rigid" in spite also being schedule 40. So if you need extra stiffness/less flex, buy the grey stuff. Second bonus is one end of the grey pipe is shaped to connect another length of pipe.


----------



## Chewbacca (Oct 12, 2010)

I just bought a bunch of class 200 10 foot 3/4" PVC for $1.23 each.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

Prolly the cheapest is thin walled pvc at Lowe's


----------



## James Stevenson (Jul 28, 2013)

When i make a frame for my props i use 2x4 my ground breakers i cut the 2x4 down the middle easy and strong and cost all most nothing


----------



## Diabolik (Apr 10, 2006)

I am not sure what type of prop you are building, but we buy pipe from both Home Depot and Lowes and the price is very close. I haven't found anyone locally that was cheaper (unless you are buying 1000 feet at a time) We are not quite to that point yet.  1 inch schedule 40 is my favorite to work with. It all depends on what you are building. If you need common fittings, Lowes has contractor packs of 5 or 10 which are typically cheaper than buying the individual fittings. If you need lots of fittings, I'd suggest looking online.


----------

